# Pokemon GO Hacking Hub



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

​ P̴͇͚̟͖̠͉̭͎̥̀͐̏̓̅͆̑̕O̸̧̟̰̯͍̮̽̈́̓̈́́͑̊̔̅̍̏̀̊͊̐k̸̝̯͊͒̐͝E̶̢̧̝̱̰̙͎̯̼̩̬̩̥͌͐͂͌͗̇̚̚͜͠͝ͅM̶̡̖̯̫͚̘̼̭̘̺̫̣̤͔̻̓̐̃̀̊̏̾O̴̫͇̯͆̒̉͑̑͑̋͝͠ͅŃ̵̰̜͙͗̔̽̈̓͝ͅ ̴̫̩̺̻͕̩͓̯̦̺͓̗̆̍̑̅͗̿͐͗̈͛̎̃͠͝Ğ̵̭͎̖̤̝͈̪͇̤̳̯͚͑̿̾̂̀̉̃̆̇O̶̡̨͈͕͉̺̯̞͓͉̘̮͒̍̉͝ ̸̻̹̦͎̳͙̝̤̰͒̇̉̎̓͆̐̍͗́̕͘͜Ḣ̷̞̹̩̟̦̥̻͚̿̊͗Ą̸̡̡̛̝͍̤̹̜͉̟̝̦̃̆̆̍͗̌͜ͅC̶̗̞̘̺̳̝̰͖̈́́̿̃̎̃̃̕K̸̨̦̩͖̤͙͔̺̥̗̘͉̬͈͑̿͗́͐́̀̂̑́̓́͋͘ͅÏ̴̡̝̗̘̪̹̖͙̦̝͉͉̿̅̎̅͆̑̿͆̕͝Ṋ̸̡̳̮̪̀̍̃̂̌̀̍̋̋̽͜͝G̵̢͔̲̱̜̪̪͙̃͐̀̿̌̊̃̆̽͊̈́̽̐̅ ̵̨̆͛̈́͋̑̏̂̒̀̊̉͂͠Ḩ̸̩̏ͅU̷̘̍̀̇͆͐̓̋̓̅́͝B̵̨̢̲̙͓̳̞͔̯̖̦̯͚̤̤̋̇̾͛̔̀̾​




Welcome to the Pokemon GO Hacking Hub! Here, you'll find many different mods that you can use with Pokemon GO.

Most of these hacks permanently edit your save. Please be aware of this and try these on a seperate account, but if you feel the need to edit your main account go ahead.​Tips for people who want to play around with the hacks:

Have a main account and an alt account - Use the alt with cheats to prevent losing your main account's progress
If you cheat to get OP pokemon, _please do not put them in gyms_. It seriously ruins the game.
​


Spoiler: PokeSniper 



This snipes a pokemon using coordinates provided.

You'll probably be perm-banned for doing this.

Requirements :

A Windows computer.
A Pokemon GO account.
Precautions :​
Find the pokemon you want, use this website to find coordinates to rare pokemon.
Don't play your game while this is happening.
You will probably be soft-banned for this.
Tutorial

Download this extract it and place it on your desktop.

Open the folder you extracted and then open user.xml with any text editor.

If you're using a PTC account change <AuthType>Google</AuthType> to <AuthType>PTC</AuthType>.

If you're using a google account fill in the " Google Username " and " Google Password " boxes with your google email and password respectively, do the same with PTC if you're using that.

Open PokeSniper2.exe and hit "Y".

Hit enter and type in the Pokemon you're snipings name.

Hit enter and paste in the coordinates you found on pokesnipers.com

Hit enter and you should get whatever pokemon you wanted in your game.






Spoiler: Botting



This is basically a bot that plays the game for you. Levels you up and gets you better pokemon.

You'll probably be banned for using this. 

Requirements :​
A Windows PC.
A Pokemon GO account.
Precautions :

You might be banned for using this. Probably not, but there's always a chance.
Tutorial :

Download the latest release of necrobot from here extract it and open Necrobot.exe

Hit any key

Open the config folder then auth.json in any text editor

If you use a ptc account change "AuthType": "google", to "AuthType": "ptc",

Fill out google username and google password or ptc username and ptc password.

Open Necrobot.exe and the bot will start leveling you up!






Spoiler: Jailbreak fix



This fixes the app crashing whenever a jailbreak is detected.

Requirements :​
A jailbroken IOS device with Cydia.
Tutorial :
​
First and foremost, you’re going to need launch the Cydia app on your jailbroken device.

In Cydia, tap on _Sources_, followed by _Edit_ > _Add_. This will allow you to add a new repository to Cydia.

Step 3: In the resulting dialogue box enter the following repository address:_http://cokepokes.github.io_










Now simply tap the _Add Source_ button to add the repository to Cydia. Once the source is added, don’t exit Cydia just yet.

Still in Cydia, select the Search tab from the navigation ribbon at the bottom, and in the resulting interface, search for the _Masterball_ package, which should be present in the CokePokes repository that you added in Step 3 and 4.

Open the package and hit the _Install_ button to download and install it to your device.






Credits to redmondpie.com for the guide.
​





Spoiler: Soft-Unbanner



This unsoftbans you.

Requirements :​
A Windows PC.
A Pokemon GO account.
Tutorial:

Download this extract it and open QuickSpin.exe

Hit "N" on your keyboard.

Follow the login prompts.

Get your longitude and latitude from latlong.net and fill them in the program (type in the address to wherever you are.

It should unsoftban you!



​Bans

Softban. This type of ban will last from 10 minutes to 6 hours, and stops you from battling gyms, catching pokemon, and using pokestops.

Permanent Ban. You'll either get " Unable to Authenticate" or " Failed to get Game Data " This means you will not be able to access the game using your account
Credits​
@iAqua - Thread Creator

@KapuDaKoopa - Splatoon Modding Hub

@Snowdori - Helpful tip things


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

*CURRENT BOTTING STATUS : *

*BOTS AREN'T SAFE RIGHT NOW, DON'T USE THEM! (UNLESS YOU LIKE BANS) WAIT FOR POKEMOBBOT REDUX! CHECK IT'S STATUS HERE.*


----------



## Ldaz (Aug 3, 2016)

Never knew botting was possible. WoW!


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Added botting to the thread.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, neato!
I'm assuming these all work on iOS too, with a jailbreak, correct?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Oh, neato!
> I'm assuming these all work on iOS too, with a jailbreak, correct?


These actually don't need a phone to perfrom the hacks. You just need a phone to use the game.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> These actually don't need a phone to perfrom the hacks. You just need a phone to use the game.


Ah, OK, gotcha!

Maybe you could add the iOS jailbreak fixes here?
If you didn't know, if the app detects you have a jailbreak, it won't boot up.
Just a suggestion, though


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Ah, OK, gotcha!
> 
> Maybe you could add the iOS jailbreak fixes here?
> If you didn't know, if the app detects you have a jailbreak, it won't boot up.
> Just a suggestion, though


Yeah I knew that ;p. I'll add that right away.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

Oooooo, I really want to use these, but I'll feel guilty because I won't have any reason to go outside...

I'm very conflicted right now.

On the other hand, if legendary Pokemon can only be found at certain stores, then I won't have any guilt.


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 3, 2016)

what's highest xp/hr do you guys get?  I'm getting about 65-75K xp/hr with coords set at default nyc


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Ah, OK, gotcha!
> 
> Maybe you could add the iOS jailbreak fixes here?
> If you didn't know, if the app detects you have a jailbreak, it won't boot up.
> Just a suggestion, though


Pointing out that's your 333rd message


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Oooooo, I really want to use these, but I'll feel guilty because I won't have any reason to go outside...
> 
> I'm very conflicted right now.
> 
> On the other hand, if legendary Pokemon can only be found at certain stores, then I won't have any guilt.


Eh... I use it on a alt account so just create one of those ;p


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Oooooo, I really want to use these, but I'll feel guilty because I won't have any reason to go outside...
> 
> I'm very conflicted right now.
> 
> On the other hand, if legendary Pokemon can only be found at certain stores, then I won't have any guilt.



You'll eventually go outside when niantic implements trades, then you can show off your overpowered teams.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> what's highest xp/hr do you guys get?  I'm getting about 65-75K xp/hr with coords set at default nyc


I do it at my town locally so around 25k per hour... Not the best but very easy to dodge bans with.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

I think for now I'm going to use the bot and in a few days I'll check back to be OP xddd


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> I think for now I'm going to use the bot and in a few days I'll check back to be OP xddd


lol. What level you at now?


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 3, 2016)

This is my setup sofar.  I have 3 bots running 3 accounts

https://gyazo.com/381faeca953e49cc6a761efb6770f08b

There was another bot I had which combines with necrobot and it snipes rare pokemon using coordinates from a discord chat.  However, it stopped working.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Aug 3, 2016)

If you get softbanned, if you go to a Pokestop and you get in it and close it around 30-50 times. You will be unbanned

I saw that in another forum and Necrobot uses this to unban people softbanned


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> lol. What level you at now?


I'm currently at level 7

heheheheheh I don't play very often xd

also I just signed in to see "Don't play Pokemon GO while driving."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait so is Necrobot a better option or what?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah it is. I'll replace the bot in the op with it.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

*burns down the Pokemon GO hacking hub*
This is why we can't have nice things!!!


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh booo hooo I'm teaching people how to hack a game. ))))


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Oh booo hooo I'm teaching people how to hack a game. ))))


Well yeah, but this is an online game so it ruins it for all the legit players.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Well yeah, but this is an online game so it ruins it for all the legit players.


I see your point. I guess I'm just a jerk like that 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Added necrobot to the op


----------



## Seriel (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I see your point. I guess I'm just a jerk like that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Added necrobot to the op


Wow.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wow.


xD


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 3, 2016)

Just found my automatic sniper : https://github.com/5andr0/PogoLocationFeeder/releases

you open this with necrobot, not sure it will work with other bots.  

What this does is it coordinates from discord channels and then feeds it to the necrobot and snipes rare pokemon.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Added unbanner.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Added unbanner.


Link is broken. It leads to a local chrome extension.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Link is broken. It leads to a local chrome extension.


Oops.. Thats my mega chrome extension... Fixed.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Oops.. Thats my mega chrome extension... Fixed.


Necrobot has also been updated since the creation of this topic. I recommend linking to the releases page instead of an outdated version, so you don't have to constantly edit the first post.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Fixed that too


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Cleaned the thread up a bit.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2016)

NecroBot and other bots like it are currently nonfunctional due to some changes Niantic made on their end today.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

Lacius said:


> NecroBot and other bots like it are currently nonfunctional due to some changes Niantic made on their end today.


noooooo
fucking wonderful


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Ugh, Niantic should really focus on the three step thing...


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, @iAqua , if you could keep us updated on when the bot is working again (with a new update to the bot I would guess)  that would be awesome.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Well, @iAqua , if you could keep us updated on when the bot is working again (with a new update to the bot I would guess)  that would be awesome.


Yeah, I will.


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 4, 2016)

Yup all bots are down until further notice


----------



## skebeman (Aug 4, 2016)

i used the bot program yesterday out of curiosity on a new account. i got up to level 21. i logged in through the app on my android and i had 51 pokemon. today i only have 20. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

skebeman said:


> i used the bot program yesterday out of curiosity on a new account. i got up to level 21. i logged in through the app on my android and i had 51 pokemon. today i only have 20. has this happened to anyone else?


I have no idea how that happened... Atleast it leveled you up to 20?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 4, 2016)

skebeman said:


> i used the bot program yesterday out of curiosity on a new account. i got up to level 21. i logged in through the app on my android and i had 51 pokemon. today i only have 20. has this happened to anyone else?


The bot still works, but it can't see wild Pokémon and PokéStops. This means the bot might have transferred what it perceived to be useless Pokémon and items, as it's supposed to do. Nobody should be using a bot until further notice.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Lacius said:


> The bot still works, but it can't see wild Pokémon and PokéStops. This means the bot might have transferred what it perceived to be useless Pokémon and items, as it's supposed to do. Nobody should be using a bot until further notice.


Yeah, but what about the level decrease...


----------



## Lacius (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Yeah, but what about the level decrease...


The way he typed it, it looks like he went from having 51 Pokémon to having 20 Pokémon, not anything about level.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Lacius said:


> The way he typed it, it looks like he went from having 51 Pokémon to having 20 Pokémon, not anything about level.


Oh, once again my intelligence fails me... @skebeman The bot transfers duplicate pokemon, also that may have been a full count of the caught Pokemon.


----------



## skebeman (Aug 4, 2016)

yes i went from having 51 pokemon yesterday to 20 today without using the bot... anyway i only used it to see how this thing works. i'll get back to my normal, non cheating, account now.  thanks for the replies


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 4, 2016)

Tips for people who want to play around with the hacks:

Have a main account and an alt account - Use the alt with cheats to prevent losing your main account's progress
If you cheat to get OP pokemon, _please do not put them in gyms_. It seriously ruins the game.
Even though none have been found, be wary of permabans.
I'm personally not going to use the cheats unless I feel like dicking around on an alternate account.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Tips for people who want to play around with the hacks:
> 
> Have a main account and an alt account - Use the alt with cheats to prevent losing your main account's progress
> If you cheat to get OP pokemon, _please do not put them in gyms_. It seriously ruins the game.
> ...


I'm just gonna steal those tips for the OP kthxbai.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I'm just gonna steal those tips for the OP kthxbai.


Credit me! I want to be *SPECIAL!*


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Credit me! I want to be *SPECIAL!*


OKAY!


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> OKAY!


YESSSS

I'd be playing Pokemon GO right now, if I wasn't in Mexico. Roaming charges suck.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> YESSSS
> 
> I'd be playing Pokemon GO right now, if I wasn't in Mexico. Roaming charges suck.


rip. Enjoy your credits xD


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Tips for people who want to play around with the hacks:
> 
> Have a main account and an alt account - Use the alt with cheats to prevent losing your main account's progress
> If you cheat to get OP pokemon, _please do not put them in gyms_. It seriously ruins the game.
> ...



I put a cp 3200 dragonite in a gym and it still got taken down. After it was taken down, a cp 1200 pidgeot took it's place


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 4, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I put a cp 3200 dragonite in a gym and it still got taken down. After it was taken down, a cp 1200 pidgeot took it's place


They will eventually get taken, but they're a bitch to take down.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 4, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I put a cp 3200 dragonite in a gym and it still got taken down. After it was taken down, a cp 1200 pidgeot took it's place


Everything's bound to get taken down eventually. Challengers have the advantage.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

coming soontm


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> coming soontm


I just want that beautiful Mew <3
I could give a fuck about the rest haha.

What about Zapdos? >:c
Don't you dare neglect Team Instinct!


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I just want that beautiful Mew <3
> I could give a fuck about the rest haha.
> 
> What about Zapdos? >:c
> Don't you dare neglect Team Instinct!


Just stole this image from a site... I'm working on getting mitm proxu working.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Just stole this image from a site... I'm working on getting mitm proxu working.


Nice!
I would use it only the get the out of region Pokes and the Legends too, since I bet those bitches will be Team locked as well.
But I won't use it for Gyms nor anything else, I'm not stupid like those guys from Ohio. xD


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Nice!
> I would use it only the get the out of region Pokes and the Legends too, since I bet those bitches will be Team locked as well.
> But I won't use it for Gyms nor anything else, I'm not stupid like those guys from Ohio. xD


Pretty sure you won't be able to keep these pokemon... If you can I'll be very surprised..


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 4, 2016)

@iAqua cant download the exe version of necrobot.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Pretty sure you won't be able to keep these pokemon... If you can I'll be very surprised..


My thought on that is that as long as you don't use them publicly, they won't forbid you of them, which was the mistake the Ohio couple did with the Articuno. They basically bragged about it in every media possible, including putting the Articuno in a gym.
As long as I keep them stored and JUST that (no bragging, no gyms, no fights, etc) there shouldn't be a problem.

Although, we have yet to see what will happen if more legendaries appear and which ones got the pokes taken and which ones didn't 
But until then.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> @iAqua cant download the exe version of necrobot.


Not working anyway...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 4, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Not working anyway...


Still, when it does work lol. I want a new account and see how efficient the bot levels up.

Wont risk my main account. Spent a lot of money on that


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Who here is good with computers? I need to compile google protobuf and it's really giving me problems.


----------



## Grima (Aug 4, 2016)

Is it normal for the bot to not have leveled up once, or caught any pokemon? Am I just not near anything lol?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Grima said:


> Is it normal for the bot to not have leveled up once, or caught any pokemon? Am I just not near anything lol?


Not working right now.


----------



## Grima (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh, okay. Thanks!


----------



## iAqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't use any hacks.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Aug 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> -snip-
> Don't use any hacks.



Welp, it looks like they've started the permabans. :c Do you know if that account had any softbans in the past? Maybe once you get a certain amount of softbans it automatically permabans.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 5, 2016)

Magical Sheep said:


> Welp, it looks like they've started the permabans. :c Do you know if that account had any softbans in the past? Maybe once you get a certain amount of softbans it automatically permabans.


I dont have any info on it.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Aug 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I dont have any info on it.


Oh well. Atleast we know it can happen. Thanks for lettings us know.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 5, 2016)

Niantic threaten third party 'hack' dev with potential lawsuit


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Don't use any hacks.




What's the legitimacy of this?  How do we know it wasn't photoshopped?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> What's the legitimacy of this?  How do we know it wasn't photoshopped?


Permanent bans are unlikely, and there's no reason I could find to think this is legitimate. However, one should operate under the assumption that a ban could happen if one blatantly cheats.


----------



## cooroxd (Aug 5, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Permanent bans are unlikely, and there's no reason I could find to think this is legitimate. However, one should operate under the assumption that a ban could happen if one blatantly cheats.



Ya, i got 3 accounts that has reached leve 33+; so i'm going to stop there.  I'll make a 4th account as another backup and run the bot (once devs fix the issue with the api) until level 30.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Ya, i got 3 accounts that has reached leve 33+; so i'm going to stop there.  I'll make a 4th account as another backup and run the bot (once devs fix the issue with the api) until level 30.


I have a cheating account that did just about everything under the sun to potentially get banned. Nothing.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly, they may very well be fake, but it's better safe then sorry.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

I've got the Nox Player App that could run a pc version of Xposed that could cloak your root also. Well you could still get banned from hacking Pokemon GO. Even though


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2016)

With botting still gone for now, it should be noted that GPS spoofs still work just fine. As long as one is not jumping around large distances at impossible speeds, it is almost impossible for Niantic to disable this and/or ban one for doing it.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

Lacius said:


> With botting still gone for now, it should be noted that GPS spoofs still work just fine. As long as one is not jumping around large distances at impossible speeds, it is almost impossible for Niantic to disable this and/or ban one for doing it.


Those 3D Models of those legendaries looked great though!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 5, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> Those 3D Models of those legendaries looked great though!


They're the same as the XY/ORAS ones 
Same for the cries.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They're the same as the XY/ORAS ones
> Same for the cries.


All I meant was that I wish there was another way/hack to acquired them again.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 5, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> All I meant was that I wish there was another way/hack to acquired them again.


Well it's a server based game so the odds of that working are pretty low.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Well it's a server based game so the odds of that working are pretty low.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 5, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


>



How does that have anything to do with the legendaries?


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> How does that have anything to do with the legendaries?


This just shows that there's another way to bot in Pokemon GO! Since this thread is about the hacking hub


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 5, 2016)

I like this thread and the progress (although I'll personally never play Pokemon GO), But is it worth hacking the game at this stage where the servers are almost always down


----------



## iAqua (Aug 5, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> I like this thread and the progress (although I'll personally never play Pokemon GO), But is it worth hacking the game at this stage where the servers are almost always down


They aren't really always down... They're actually doing pretty good.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 5, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> I like this thread and the progress (although I'll personally never play Pokemon GO), But is it worth hacking the game at this stage where the servers are almost always down


And speaking of which! Poodlecorp on the other hand thought that DDOSing is known as "HACKING"


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Can someone fill me up to speed as to where we currently are with the state of hacking? From what ive read it seems the perma ban on users spoofing their gps has already begun... But what about botting? Is that still safe to use? Currently i believe necrobot and pokemobbot as well as all other bots are down at the moment. Is there some way to get around all of this... To perhaps unban yourself if you get banned... To protect yourself from pokemon go knowing what your doing hacking wise? Is there some way to still be able to use spoofing and bots without fear of getting perma banned? These are all questions ive been meaning to ask someone. Mainly because since i myself use these tools in my pokemon go... I fear for the safety of my account and want to know what im doing before i do it


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Can someone fill me up to speed as to where we currently are with the state of hacking? From what ive read it seems the perma ban on users spoofing their gps has already begun... But what about botting? Is that still safe to use? Currently i believe necrobot and pokemobbot as well as all other bots are down at the moment. Is there some way to get around all of this... To perhaps unban yourself if you get banned... To protect yourself from pokemon go knowing what your doing hacking wise? Is there some way to still be able to use spoofing and bots without fear of getting perma banned? These are all questions ive been meaning to ask someone. Mainly because since i myself use these tools in my pokemon go... I fear for the safety of my account and want to know what im doing before i do it


Urm. I'm not sure about the state of necrobot, but mygobot has the issue fixed so the others should come soon.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

I never really heard of mygobot. How is this bot any different from these other two bots i mentioned? And if theres a working bot at this time would that mean that people wanting to cheat using mygobot as of now?

Again I must stress that i am truly wondering if users are still safe to use bots given the perma bans being dealt to spoofers.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> I never really heard of mygobot. How is this bot any different from these other two bots i mentioned? And if theres a working bot at this time would that mean that people wanting to cheat using mygobot as of now?
> 
> Again I must stress that i am truly wondering if users are still safe to use bots given the perma bans being dealt to spoofers.


I mean... I'm not banned on my second hacking account, and I hacked very heavily on that one...


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

When you say you hacked what exactly did you do? Was there any recent spoofing done? And speaking of mygobot have you tried it yourself to be able to tell me a thing or two i might not know about it? Sorry im writing this at work. I saw the video link previous but cant check it at this time. There seems to be a lot of bots out there at this time so i guess im looking for what youd recommend


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> When you say you hacked what exactly did you do? Was there any recent spoofing done? And speaking of mygobot have you tried it yourself to be able to tell me a thing or two i might not know about it? Sorry im writing this at work. I saw the video link previous but cant check it at this time. There seems to be a lot of bots out there at this time so i guess im looking for what youd recommend


Sniped 20 rare pokemon. Botted in new york santa monica. Oh and mygobot is pretty good... I paid for it to test it out, but it's really not surperior to Necro except with the latest update support..


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Unless it was like really cheap i dont see myself spending money on a bot especially if youre saying its not over the top good. Does this mean it should be safe to bot still? Also you said that you botted in new york? Are you from that area or did you set the bot to think youre there to bot? And if thats the case does that fall under category of spoof which could lead to a perma ban or are you safe? Sorry to hit you with a bunch of questions but i like playing it save. Haste makes waste ya know?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Unless it was like really cheap i dont see myself spending money on a bot especially if youre saying its not over the top good. Does this mean it should be safe to bot still? Also you said that you botted in new york? Are you from that area or did you set the bot to think youre there to bot? And if thats the case does that fall under category of spoof which could lead to a perma ban or are you safe? Sorry to hit you with a bunch of questions but i like playing it save. Haste makes waste ya know?


Answer coming soontm


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 6, 2016)

is pokesniper not working?

edit:

didnt realise pokesniper is a bot.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Answer coming soontm



Huh? Im sorry I dont seem to understand what you mean?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

Pokesnipers.com isn't working. No idea about the actual sniper. And @MasterDimentio I'll get back to you on your questions.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Ah thank you very much for helping me out. I definitely apreciate it!


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Ah thank you very much for helping me out. I definitely apreciate it!


Read the thing under my name.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Out of curiosity how much does mygobot even cost and would you say its worth it or not... I mean along with my question if its safe to use bots without being perma banned.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Out of curiosity how much does mygobot even cost and would you say its worth it or not... I mean along with my question if its safe to use bots without being perma banned.


Eh, it's like 7$ for two months... Not really worth it, I picked it up when it was 4$ for life...


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hmm... Not even as a temporarily solution until the other bots go back online? If this bot has already fixed the problem i wonder how long it will be till the others are working again. Kinda makes you wish they could all kinda communicate with each other and help each other out solving this delema eh?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Hmm... Not even as a temporarily solution until the other bots go back online? If this bot has already fixed the problem i wonder how long it will be till the others are working again. Kinda makes you wish they could all kinda communicate with each other and help each other out solving this delema eh?


Well. If you have a little bit of money to spare go ahead... It's a pretty good bot with the latest update, has a nice gui too.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

hmm i tried the trial but it didnt find any pokemons. I let it run for an hour.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

riyaz said:


> hmm i tried the trail but it didnt find any pokemons. I let it run for an hour.


The trail? Most bots aren't working right now, if that's what your talking about.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> The trail? Most bots aren't working right now, if that's what your talking about.


typo i meant the trial of mygobot


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

riyaz said:


> typo i meant the trial of mygobot


That's weird it worked for me...


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Quick question. What are the features of mygobot and how can it help me? Is there maybe a tutorial for this bot or perhaps a site i should check out. Otherwise ill just try googling it


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Quick question. What are the features of mygobot and how can it help me? Is there maybe a tutorial for this bot or perhaps a site i should check out. Otherwise ill just try googling it


mygobot.org


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Im putting in an EXACT lat and longitude of my location which is next to a pokestop and i get a message like this from the trial mygobot

You're outside of your defined radius. Walking to start in 5 seconds.


Or
No pokestops found in your area. Try a different lat/long and a larger max distance.


This is about the same problem i was having with Necrobot. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 6, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Im putting in an EXACT lat and longitude of my location which is next to a pokestop and i get a message like this from the trial mygobot
> 
> You're outside of your defined radius. Walking to start in 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


Ugh, niantic probably broke it again... R.I.P


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh now you tell me.... Well at least I'm not perma banned on the bright side of things.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Oh now you tell me.... Well at least I'm not perma banned on the bright side of things.


You buy it?...


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

LUCKILY I couldn't. Because Niantic took em down. Honestly when I saw what I could have control of with the bot, I realized I didn't have enough control. Now if I had control of my Pokecoins and maybe my storage space or incubators my god I'd be in business. XD


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> LUCKILY I couldn't. Because Niantic took em down. Honestly when I saw what I could have control of with the bot, I realized I didn't have enough control. Now if I had control of my Pokecoins and maybe my storage space or incubators my god I'd be in business. XD


Pretty sure you have control of the store space... ;p, and it doesn't use pokecoins..


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

How? Also is it safe to assume we're all here for the same reason? We're ALL cheaters who got bored of playing the game legit or feed up with how city folk have it better than us rural players?


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 7, 2016)

I've actually been botting for a while now. They're down right now due to a new hash


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> How? Also is it safe to assume we're all here for the same reason? We're ALL cheaters who got bored of playing the game legit or feed up with how city folk have it better than us rural players?


Completely agree.
In my city I don't have but one PokeSpot in a 5 km radius.
And the Pokes that appear around my house are always the same, not to mention I have used 3 incenses and none of them lured a single pokemon.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 7, 2016)

First way says me: make sure that Pokemon Go servers are online (they are), and it doesn't let me to do it.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2016)

Bots are about to be functional again. API was figured out, and NecroBot is about to implement it.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Bots are about to be functional again. API was figured out, and NecroBot is about to implement it.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm pacing the floor waiting for this to happen. I'm paranoid I'm gonna go to sleep for the night, the Bots will be active and by the time I wake up their gone.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 7, 2016)

You paced way too hard there fam


----------



## Domukuro Wolfield (Aug 7, 2016)

When I use the bot, ever show me the yellow message :/ What i need to do here?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2016)

Domukuro Wolfield said:


> When I use the bot, ever show me the yellow message :/ What i need to do here?


That was a problem when Niantic changed how the API works.

It's fixed now, and NecroBot has been updated. Botting is back. Just update to the latest version of NecroBot. As of this post, it's 0.7.1.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2016)

Lacius said:


> That was a problem when Niantic changed how the API works.
> 
> It's fixed now, and NecroBot has been updated. Botting is back. Just update to the latest version of NecroBot. As of this post, it's 0.7.1.


yay im running it atm and it works


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm using necrobot and am soon to run out of incubators so what do i do?


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if the PokeSniper thing works or not, after I get it set up and type in a mon's name, coordinates, it just keeps saying it can't find that mon and I've tried it with 7 different pokemon already


----------



## Domukuro Wolfield (Aug 7, 2016)

Whelp, in the morning finally the bot works greatly, but in the new release i can't loggin, the screen only show that.


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 7, 2016)

Domukuro Wolfield said:


> Whelp, in the morning finally the bot works greatly, but in the new release i can't loggin, the screen only show that.



After the initial setup, close it and run again, I did that and it's working right now


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

How do i fix this?



[14:47:11] System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: value
   at Newtonsoft.Json.Linq.JToken.EnsureValue(JToken value)
   at Newtonsoft.Json.Linq.JToken.op_Explicit(JToken value)
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.Utils.LocationUtils.getElevation(Double lat, Double lon) in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\Utils\LocationUtils.cs:line 36
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.Utils.LocationUtils.CreateWaypoint(GeoCoordinate sourceLocation, Double distanceInMeters, Double bearingDegrees) in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\Utils\LocationUtils.cs:line 65
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.Navigation.<Move>d__3.MoveNext() in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\Navigation.cs:line 42
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ThrowForNonSuccess(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ValidateEnd(Task task)
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.Tasks.FarmPokestopsTask.<Execute>d__2.MoveNext() in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\Tasks\FarmPokestopsTask.cs:line 82
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ThrowForNonSuccess(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ValidateEnd(Task task)
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.State.FarmState.<Execute>d__0.MoveNext() in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\State\FarmState.cs:line 66
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ThrowForNonSuccess(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
   at PoGo.NecroBot.Logic.State.StateMachine.<Start>d__3.MoveNext() in C:\Users\ciamo\Source\Repos\NecroBot\PoGo.NecroBot.Logic\State\StateMachine.cs:line 36


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> How do i fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also happened to me.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

@Lacius Wanna help out with the thread a bit? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

UPDATE. Use Version 7.1 and under config change auto update to false.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone here know a good Pokémon radar?
Most of what I find are just user comments on a map, or don't map my naighbourhood properly. (missing Pokémon)


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

Is there any way I can use Necrobot to get me more items, storage space, or most importantly incubators?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Is there any way I can use Necrobot to get me more items, storage space, or most importantly incubators?


I'm sure you can find something like that in the config files.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

That's what I'm asking. I don't know what some of these settings mean or how to configure them to benefit me. Can you help me?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> That's what I'm asking. I don't know what some of these settings mean or how to configure them to benefit me. Can you help me?


Urm there should be a config folder with a config file. Edit that with any text editor to your liking.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

I know that. But which specific thing is for the number of incubators or other items I have? Under ItemRecycleFilter? I swore that pertained to how many items gets thrown away. My options are as follows.


Spoiler



{
  "TranslationLanguageCode": "en",
  "AutoUpdate": false,
  "TransferConfigAndAuthOnUpdate": true,
  "UseWebsocket": false,
  "StartupWelcomeDelay": false,
  "AmountOfPokemonToDisplayOnStart": 10,
  "ShowPokeballCountsBeforeRecycle": true,
  "CatchPokemon": true,
  "AutomaticallyLevelUpPokemon": false,
  "AmountOfTimesToUpgradeLoop": 5,
  "GetMinStarDustForLevelUp": 700000,
  "LevelUpByCPorIv": "iv",
  "UpgradePokemonCpMinimum": 1000.0,
  "UpgradePokemonIvMinimum": 95.0,
  "UpgradePokemonMinimumStatsOperator": "and",
  "DisableHumanWalking": false,
  "DefaultAltitude": 10.0,
  "DefaultLatitude": 40.778915,
  "DefaultLongitude": -73.962277,
  "WalkingSpeedInKilometerPerHour": 31.0,
  "MaxSpawnLocationOffset": 10,
  "DeviceId": "529e8aa6201f78b5",
  "AndroidBoardName": "msm8994",
  "AndroidBootloader": "unknown",
  "DeviceBrand": "OnePlus",
  "DeviceModel": "OnePlus2",
  "DeviceModelIdentifier": "ONE A2003_24_160604",
  "DeviceModelBoot": "qcom",
  "HardwareManufacturer": "OnePlus",
  "HardwareModel": "ONE A2003",
  "FirmwareBrand": "OnePlus2",
  "FirmwareTags": "dev-keys",
  "FirmwareType": "user",
  "FirmwareFingerprint": "OnePlus/OnePlus2/OnePlus2:6.0.1/MMB29M/1447840820:user/release-keys",
  "DelayBetweenPlayerActions": 5000,
  "DelayBetweenPokemonCatch": 2000,
  "DumpPokemonStats": false,
  "EvolveAboveIvValue": 95.0,
  "EvolveAllPokemonAboveIv": false,
  "EvolveAllPokemonWithEnoughCandy": true,
  "EvolveKeptPokemonsAtStorageUsagePercentage": 90.0,
  "KeepPokemonsThatCanEvolve": false,
  "KeepMinCp": 1250,
  "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
  "KeepMinLvl": 6,
  "KeepMinOperator": "or",
  "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
  "PrioritizeIvOverCp": false,
  "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
  "UseGpxPathing": false,
  "GpxFile": "GPXPath.GPX",
  "VerboseRecycling": true,
  "RecycleInventoryAtUsagePercentage": 90.0,
  "UseEggIncubators": true,
  "UseLuckyEggConstantly": false,
  "UseLuckyEggsMinPokemonAmount": 30,
  "UseLuckyEggsWhileEvolving": false,
  "UseIncenseConstantly": false,
  "UseBerriesMinCp": 1000,
  "UseBerriesMinIv": 90.0,
  "UseBerriesBelowCatchProbability": 0.2,
  "UseBerriesOperator": "and",
  "UseSnipeOnlineLocationServer": true,
  "UseSnipeLocationServer": false,
  "SnipeLocationServer": "localhost",
  "SnipeLocationServerPort": 16969,
  "GetSniperInfoFromPokezz": true,
  "GetOnlyVerifiedSniperInfoFromPokezz": true,
  "MinPokeballsToSnipe": 20,
  "MinPokeballsWhileSnipe": 0,
  "MinDelayBetweenSnipes": 60000,
  "SnipingScanOffset": 0.003,
  "SnipeAtPokestops": false,
  "SnipeIgnoreUnknownIv": false,
  "UseTransferIvForSnipe": false,
  "SnipePokemonNotInPokedex": false,
  "RenamePokemon": false,
  "RenameOnlyAboveIv": true,
  "RenameTemplate": "{1}_{0}",
  "MaxPokeballsPerPokemon": 6,
  "MaxTravelDistanceInMeters": 1000,
  "TotalAmountOfPokeballsToKeep": 120,
  "TotalAmountOfPotionsToKeep": 80,
  "TotalAmountOfRevivesToKeep": 60,
  "TotalAmountOfBerriesToKeep": 50,
  "UseGreatBallAboveCp": 1000,
  "UseUltraBallAboveCp": 1250,
  "UseMasterBallAboveCp": 1500,
  "UseGreatBallAboveIv": 85.0,
  "UseUltraBallAboveIv": 95.0,
  "UseGreatBallBelowCatchProbability": 0.2,
  "UseUltraBallBelowCatchProbability": 0.1,
  "UseMasterBallBelowCatchProbability": 0.05,
  "EnableHumanizedThrows": false,
  "NiceThrowChance": 40,
  "GreatThrowChance": 30,
  "ExcellentThrowChance": 10,
  "CurveThrowChance": 90,
  "ForceGreatThrowOverIv": 90.0,
  "ForceExcellentThrowOverIv": 95.0,
  "ForceGreatThrowOverCp": 1000,
  "ForceExcellentThrowOverCp": 1500,
  "TransferWeakPokemon": false,
  "TransferDuplicatePokemon": true,
  "TransferDuplicatePokemonOnCapture": true,
  "FavoriteMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
  "AutoFavoritePokemon": false,
  "UsePokemonToNotCatchFilter": false,
  "UsePokemonSniperFilterOnly": false,
  "WebSocketPort": 14251,
  "ItemRecycleFilter": [
    {
      "Key": "itemUnknown",
      "Value": 0
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemLuckyEgg",
      "Value": 200
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncenseOrdinary",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncenseSpicy",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncenseCool",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncenseFloral",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemTroyDisk",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemXAttack",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemXDefense",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemXMiracle",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemSpecialCamera",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncubatorBasicUnlimited",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemIncubatorBasic",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemPokemonStorageUpgrade",
      "Value": 100
    },
    {
      "Key": "itemItemStorageUpgrade",
      "Value": 100
    }
  ],
  "PokemonsNotToTransfer": [
    "venusaur",
    "charizard",
    "blastoise",
    "clefable",
    "muk",
    "chansey",
    "gyarados",
    "ditto",
    "snorlax",
    "articuno",
    "zapdos",
    "moltres",
    "dragonite",
    "mewtwo",
    "mew"
  ],
  "PokemonsToEvolve": [
    "caterpie",
    "weedle",
    "pidgey",
    "rattata"
  ],
  "PokemonsToIgnore": [
    "caterpie",
    "weedle",
    "pidgey",
    "rattata",
    "spearow",
    "zubat",
    "doduo"
  ],
  "PokemonsTransferFilter": {
    "Golduck": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1800,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Farfetchd": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 80.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Krabby": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Kangaskhan": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1500,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 60.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Horsea": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Staryu": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "MrMime": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 40.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Scyther": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1800,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 80.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Jynx": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Electabuzz": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 80.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Magmar": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1500,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 80.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Pinsir": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1800,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Tauros": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Magikarp": {
      "KeepMinCp": 200,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Gyarados": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Lapras": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1800,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 80.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Eevee": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 95.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Vaporeon": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1500,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Jolteon": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1500,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Flareon": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1500,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Porygon": {
      "KeepMinCp": 1250,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 60.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Snorlax": {
      "KeepMinCp": 2600,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    },
    "Dragonite": {
      "KeepMinCp": 2600,
      "KeepMinLvl": 6,
      "UseKeepMinLvl": false,
      "KeepMinIvPercentage": 90.0,
      "KeepMinDuplicatePokemon": 1,
      "Moves": [],
      "KeepMinOperator": "or",
      "MovesOperator": "or"
    }
  },
  "PokemonToSnipe": {
    "Locations": [
      {
        "Latitude": 38.556807486461118,
        "Longitude": -121.2383794784546
      },
      {
        "Latitude": -33.859019,
        "Longitude": 151.213098
      },
      {
        "Latitude": 47.5014969,
        "Longitude": -122.0959568
      },
      {
        "Latitude": 51.5025343,
        "Longitude": -0.2055027
      }
    ],
    "Pokemon": [
      "venusaur",
      "charizard",
      "blastoise",
      "beedrill",
      "raichu",
      "sandslash",
      "nidoking",
      "nidoqueen",
      "clefable",
      "ninetales",
      "golbat",
      "vileplume",
      "golduck",
      "primeape",
      "arcanine",
      "poliwrath",
      "alakazam",
      "machamp",
      "golem",
      "rapidash",
      "slowbro",
      "farfetchd",
      "muk",
      "cloyster",
      "gengar",
      "exeggutor",
      "marowak",
      "hitmonchan",
      "lickitung",
      "rhydon",
      "chansey",
      "kangaskhan",
      "starmie",
      "mrMime",
      "scyther",
      "magmar",
      "electabuzz",
      "jynx",
      "gyarados",
      "lapras",
      "ditto",
      "vaporeon",
      "jolteon",
      "flareon",
      "porygon",
      "kabutops",
      "aerodactyl",
      "snorlax",
      "articuno",
      "zapdos",
      "moltres",
      "dragonite",
      "mewtwo",
      "mew"
    ]
  },
  "PokemonToUseMasterball": [
    "articuno",
    "zapdos",
    "moltres",
    "mew",
    "mewtwo"
  ]
}



So what do I need to do here?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> I know that. But which specific thing is for the number of incubators or other items I have? Under ItemRecycleFilter? I swore that pertained to how many items gets thrown away. My options are as follows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Use Ctrl + F and search Incubator. You should get some results.


----------



## putti (Aug 7, 2016)

The website for Pokesniper is down.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

The only two instances of the word Incubator in the config file is for UseIncubator and un Item Recycle Filter which has a value for all items. I'm guessing its the latter but im not sure.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 7, 2016)

is pokesniper working for anyone?

I can't get it working for me.


----------



## putti (Aug 7, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> is pokesniper working for anyone?
> 
> I can't get it working for me.


It works.
Just keep trying.
By the way, it doesn't work as of right now because of the new update Pokemon GO had.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 7, 2016)

Soo, how safe is to use my real acc? Any precautions I should take? Possible consequences? The worst that can happen?


----------



## rikumax25! (Aug 7, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Soo, how safe is to use my real acc? Any precautions I should take? Possible consequences? The worst that can happen?


Depending on the hack soft or pone-brick, you shouldnt use your main acc


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 7, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> pone-brick


Wut? And I want to use NecroBot with default settings.


----------



## rikumax25! (Aug 7, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Wut? And I want to use NecroBot with default settings.


phone-ban, that's what i meant


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 7, 2016)

Is there a way to make Necrobot level you up even faster then normal?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Soo, how safe is to use my real acc? Any precautions I should take? Possible consequences? The worst that can happen?


No permanent bans have occurred, and I do not think they are likely to ever occur. However, the possibility of a ban does exist, and you use your accounts at your own risk.



MasterDimentio said:


> Is there a way to make Necrobot level you up even faster then normal?


You might be able to alter your pace to be faster than walking, but the slowness of leveling up is, in my opinion, a flaw in the XP requirements. When your level is high enough, it's going to take hours if not days to level up, regardless of how fast you have it set to walk.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 8, 2016)

Now that I'm out of incubators and I've gotten nearly every pokemon leveling up is gonna take forever for one single level.... I wonder if I can make it catch pokemon or hit up pokespots quicker.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 8, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Now that I'm out of incubators and I've gotten nearly every pokemon leveling up is gonna take forever for one single level.... I wonder if I can make it catch pokemon or hit up pokespots quicker.


The bot is already quicker than humanly possible, so blame the game.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 8, 2016)

I will! XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Now that I'm out of incubators and I've gotten nearly every pokemon leveling up is gonna take forever for one single level.... I wonder if I can make it catch pokemon or hit up pokespots quicker.


Have you set it to evolve Pokemon when possible? I jumped from level 16 to halfway through 17 after evolving two Eevees (this was legit, of course, but I'm sure it would do literally the same thing when botting)


----------



## Lacius (Aug 8, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Have you set it to evolve Pokemon when possible? I jumped from level 16 to halfway through 17 after evolving two Eevees (this was legit, of course, but I'm sure it would do literally the same thing when botting)


Bots like NecroBot have an evolution feature turned on by default, as you probably already know. If one is lucky, a bot will generate around 30,000 experience points per hour in an urban area, and that's with the automatic evolution feature turned on. The experience point requirements eventually become ridiculous, which is likely the reason for @MasterDimentio's despair. For example, to get from Level 30 to Level 35 would, on average, take around 133 hours botting, and that's many times faster than what a human could do naturally.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Bots like NecroBot have an evolution feature turned on by default, as you probably already know. If one is lucky, a bot will generate around 30,000 experience points per hour in an urban area, and that's with the automatic evolution feature turned on. The experience point requirements eventually become ridiculous, which is likely the reason for @MasterDimentio's despair. For example, to get from Level 30 to Level 35 would, on average, take around 133 hours botting, and that's many times faster than what a human could do naturally.


I'm gonna be honest with you, I actually thought that 30 was max level


----------



## Lacius (Aug 8, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm gonna be honest with you, I actually thought that 30 was max level


Not even close. To get to Level 40 (the max) from Level 1, it would take roughly 667 hours (about a month) of straight botting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Not even close. To get to Level 40 (the max) from Level 1, it would take roughly 667 hours (about a month) of straight botting.


Eh, I guess it keeps the replay-ability value high


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys! If you use an older version of Pokemon GO. Just maybe you still could use those legendary 3D models. Or if someone created another exploit to hack them in or lag them


----------



## iAqua (Aug 8, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> Hey guys! If you use an older version of Pokemon GO. Just maybe you still could use those legendary 3D models. Or if someone created another exploit to hack them in or lag them


The game forces an update.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 8, 2016)

iAqua said:


> The game forces an update.


Well. Or if you've got a rooted smartphone device with Xposed Framework with Root Cloaker and other Xposed modules


----------



## iAqua (Aug 8, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> Well. Or if you've got a rooted smartphone device with Xposed Framework with Phantom Root and other Xposed modules


Yeah, I'm saving up for a s7 so I can do it then... But currently I just have a iphone, but I'll definitely set it up then.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 8, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Yeah, I'm saving up for a s7 so I can do it then... But currently I just have a iphone, but I'll definitely set it up then.


Any Xposed Framework for Android Alcatel One Touch Fiery XL? So I could hack Pokemon GO that way


----------



## iAqua (Aug 8, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> Any Xposed Framework for Android Alcatel One Touch Fiery XL? So I could hack Pokemon GO that way


I'm not really familiar with android at all...


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 8, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I'm not really familiar with android at all...


I'll Google search then.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 8, 2016)

Necrobot doesn't seem to be evolving all these pokemon when enough candies become available. I booted up my game to find me sitting on a crap ton of candies for some Pokemon. Any thing I could try doing to fix this?


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 9, 2016)

In addition to this is there a way I can get the bot to not evolve specific pokemon?


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 10, 2016)

Pokestops disappeared from my account.

Does that mean I'm hard banned? XD

edit:
seems ;like their servers may be dying


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Pokestops disappeared from my account.
> 
> Does that mean I'm hard banned? XD
> 
> ...


Yeah that happens when the servers go down when you are in the game.
It's normal.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is this Hacking Hub centered around a specific method?
Like No root devices or something?

There's also Dark Pokemon Go which I've been using for a while and I've been quite okay with it.
If you need to know how to get it working, let me know.


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 10, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Is this Hacking Hub centered around a specific method?
> Like No root devices or something?
> 
> There's also Dark Pokemon Go which I've been using for a while and I've been quite okay with it.
> If you need to know how to get it working, let me know.



I use Dark Pokemon Go as well (Xposed required) but I only use it in my local area instead of GPS spoofing somewhere like Michigan to New York since lately I've been getting soft-banned alot from using Necrobot, have you tried to spoof somewhere else yet with Dark PKM Go? Typing coordinates suck lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> I use Dark Pokemon Go as well (Xposed required) but I only use it in my local area instead of GPS spoofing somewhere like Michigan to New York since lately I've been getting soft-banned alot from using Necrobot, have you tried to spoof somewhere else yet with Dark PKM Go? Typing coordinates suck lol


Yes I have.
Actually I JUST did it like 5 mins ago.
I typed in manually the coordinates for a Farfetch'd (stupid region locked Pokes, I can only get Tauros) with it using pokesnipers to get the coordinates, spawned there, caught a pair of them, then got out without a problem so far.

I still have yet to go back to the game, but I would say to take some hours between large distances just to avoid any fishy circumstances.

I plan on doing so for Mr. Mime and Kangaskhan too, but I want to take at least a pair of days between each one just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 10, 2016)

To update,

Apparently it's a ban progression behind Softban: temporary IP ban.

They ban your IP. I was on Wifi, so problem solved when I switched network.

it seems like a way to prevent IP ban, would be to allow the bot to close, timeout and run again.


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 10, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yes I have.
> Actually I JUST did it like 5 mins ago.
> I typed in manually the coordinates for a Farfetch'd (stupid region locked Pokes, I can only get Tauros) with it using pokesnipers to get the coordinates, spawned there, caught a pair of them, then got out without a problem so far.
> 
> I still have yet to go back to the game, but I would say to take some hours between large distances just to avoid any fishy circumstances.



Yea that's true, I did that while using Necrobot, but I've been getting soft banned faster than usual


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 10, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> Yea that's true, I did that while using Necrobot, but I've been getting soft banned faster than usual


But that was because Necrobot is an automated method (I'm guessing)
If you were to do it manually, taking the necessary precautions, I doubt you would get banned that often.

I'm crossing my fingers so that I can get the other two region locked pokes without a ban haha.


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 10, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> To update,
> 
> Apparently it's a ban progression behind Softban: temporary IP ban.
> 
> ...



VPN?


----------



## Magical Sheep (Aug 10, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> To update,
> 
> Apparently it's a ban progression behind Softban: temporary IP ban.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this just happened to me, too. Necrobot got softbanned almost instantly after got to a pokestop. Do you have an estimate on how long the IP ban is? I have other people that play this in my house, so I'll be very rip if it's too long. (They don't play it too often, but they wouldn't be thrilled if they found out.)


----------



## iAqua (Aug 10, 2016)

Magical Sheep said:


> Yeah, this just happened to me, too. Necrobot got softbanned almost instantly after got to a pokestop. Do you have an estimate on how long the IP ban is? I have other people that play this in my house, so I'll be very rip if it's too long. (They don't play it too often, but they wouldn't be thrilled if they found out.)


Shouldn't be that long... Wait a couple hours.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Aug 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Shouldn't be that long... Wait a couple hours.


Alright. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2016)

Magical Sheep said:


> Yeah, this just happened to me, too. Necrobot got softbanned almost instantly after got to a pokestop. Do you have an estimate on how long the IP ban is? I have other people that play this in my house, so I'll be very rip if it's too long. (They don't play it too often, but they wouldn't be thrilled if they found out.)


30mins to 6 hours.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> 30mins to 6 hours.


But! If you swipe a Pokéstop 40 times (or a bot does the same for you), you get unbanned.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 10, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> But! If you swipe a Pokéstop 40 times (or a bot does the same for you), you get unbanned.


Depends if it's a softban, honestly I'm surprised Niantic would add that..


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Depends if it's a softban, honestly I'm surprised Niantic would add that..


It's only super effective against softbans of course.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there anyway to get Necrobot to evolve all pokemon except a very specific Pokemon such as Eevee? I'm trying to farm some candies to power up the Pokemon on my main team but by the time I get to booting up the game itself, all the candies I needed have been used for evolving.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 12, 2016)

@Posghetti no luck with the custom coordinates using Dark Pokemon Go.
The only way to do so properly is to way some hours between going into the app and going out, if you do it somewhat consistenly then you'll get softbanned (Pokestops won't respond and you can't catch anything).

Out of that, I used PokeSnipers2 alongside the PokeSnipers.com site for catching out of region pokes (Mr. Mime, Kangaskhan and Farfetch'd), and it worked quite wonderfully. (Oh and I also caught a Gyarados because fuck farming Magikarps when you live in a desertic place)  Level 20 and I have only found 4 Magikarps, two of which have been hatched from eggs, so no thanks.
I caught like 6 or so Pokemon from different locations within 30 mins without a problem so far. After catching the last one I entered my account and no ban at all, I could get items form PokeStops and everything went okay from there, so that's the best option so far.


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 12, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> @Posghetti no luck with the custom coordinates using Dark Pokemon Go.
> The only way to do so properly is to way some hours between going into the app and going out, if you do it somewhat consistenly then you'll get softbanned (Pokestops won't respond and you can't catch anything).
> 
> Out of that, I used PokeSnipers2 alongside the PokeSnipers.com site for catching out of region pokes (Mr. Mime, Kangaskhan and Farfetch'd), and it worked quite wonderfully. (Oh and I also caught a Gyarados because fuck farming Magikarps when you live in a desertic place)  Level 20 and I have only found 4 Magikarps, two of which have been hatched from eggs, so no thanks.
> I caught like 6 or so Pokemon from different locations within 30 mins without a problem so far. After catching the last one I entered my account and no ban at all, I could get items form PokeStops and everything went okay from there, so that's the best option so far.



Ahh, I run a similar way. I use Pokesniper whenever I feel the need to and I use an older version of Necrobot (which seems to not get you soft-banned fast) I go to a custom coordinate to bot all I want, then go back to my original coordinate, wait a good hour and I can log back on fine.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 12, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> Ahh, I run a similar way. I use Pokesniper whenever I feel the need to and I use an older version of Necrobot (which seems to not get you soft-banned fast) I go to a custom coordinate to bot all I want, then go back to my original coordinate, wait a good hour and I can log back on fine.


Yup that pretty much seems like the ideal setup.
I use PokeSniper only for individual Pokemon and Dark Pokemon Go for farming PokeSpots and some XP.
I haven't used NecroBot yet, but I might one day just to farm some XP and get me around Lvl 28 or so, then I'll continue myself. xD


----------



## Grima (Aug 12, 2016)

How exactly do you use PokeSnipers? I'm on the website, but have no idea what to do. I'm using NecroBot if that helps.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 12, 2016)

Grima said:


> How exactly do you use PokeSnipers? I'm on the website, but have no idea what to do. I'm using NecroBot if that helps.


YOu need to download a program called Pokesnipers2.exe
Alongside the program you'll find some dll, bat and xml files.

You'll find anything you look for in that forum's OP for Pokesnipers2, it won't take you long before you find it.


----------



## DKB (Aug 12, 2016)

Grima said:


> How exactly do you use PokeSnipers? I'm on the website, but have no idea what to do. I'm using NecroBot if that helps.



In the config, you're supposed to set "UseSnipeLocationServer": to true, and then run the sniping program. That's how I do it..anyways.



ShadowOne333 said:


> YOu need to download a program called Pokesnipers2.exe
> Alongside the program you'll find some dll, bat and xml files.
> 
> You'll find anything you look for in that forum's OP for Pokesnipers2, it won't take you long before you find it.



It's called PogoLocationFeeder.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Aug 12, 2016)

MasterDimentio said:


> Is there anyway to get Necrobot to evolve all pokemon except a very specific Pokemon such as Eevee? I'm trying to farm some candies to power up the Pokemon on my main team but by the time I get to booting up the game itself, all the candies I needed have been used for evolving.


Remove Eevee from *PokemonsToEvolve* and *EvolveAllPokemonWithEnoughCandy *to true


----------



## iAqua (Aug 12, 2016)

Stop botting. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/pok...ts/572188-new-temp-ban-only-post-here-18.html

You're lucky if you're not banned right now.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Aug 12, 2016)

Or it's just hot air again as always


----------



## iAqua (Aug 12, 2016)

Ray Koopa said:


> Or it's just hot air again as always


No, it's not. Players accounts are being deleted.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Aug 12, 2016)

Welp, me not so far, I'll tell you when, so people can get a hint about how long it takes


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 13, 2016)

Necrobot shut their operations down.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 13, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Necrobot shut their operations down.


Yep, and hardbans are here.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 13, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Yep, and hardbans are here.


What has happened?
What do hardbans do and does it affect PokeSnipers?


----------



## iAqua (Aug 13, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What has happened?
> What do hardbans do and does it affect PokeSnipers?


It doesn't let you login.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Necrobot shut their operations down.


A simple hex edit will bypass the killswitch in NecroBot and allow one to continue using it. However, with the bans, it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 13, 2016)

Lacius said:


> A simple hex edit will bypass the killswitch in NecroBot and allow one to continue using it. However, with the bans, it's probably not a good idea.



Actually before soft bans was a think,

I've been "banned" by the unable to sign in thing before.

It typically fixed itself after 12 hours.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe it's just me, but I did not get banned. I set up my real mobile phone properties in auth.json and made sure my travels are realistic (walk speed, no teleportation).


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 14, 2016)

Has any tried an alternative method to hack and reclaim those legendaries? Even though that they've got taken away


----------



## 3than_H (Aug 15, 2016)

does google username mean ingame username or the name on your google account


----------



## iAqua (Aug 26, 2016)

Added info about permabans


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 27, 2016)

What about the people that use Xposed Framework and Root Cloaker modual with Pokemon GO? (Rooted devices)


----------



## iAqua (Aug 27, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> What about the people that use Xposed Framework and Root Cloaker modual with Pokemon GO? (Rooted devices)


Should be fine. It's still a legit(ish) game.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 27, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> What about the people that use Xposed Framework and Root Cloaker modual with Pokemon GO? (Rooted devices)


I'm using in-app MITM Xposed modules, without any root hiders, no ban.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 28, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm using in-app MITM Xposed modules, without any root hiders, no ban.


I've got an Alcatel One Touch Fiery XL with 5.1.1 and 5054N. So Xposed modules works without a rooted smartphone device too? (Pokemon GO hacking)


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 28, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> I've got an Alcatel One Touch Fiery XL with 5.1.1 and 5054N. So Xposed modules works without a rooted smartphone device too? (Pokemon GO hacking)



Nope, I'm pretty sure you'll need root access for Xposed Modules, you can install the apk's ofc, but they won't work.


----------



## PokeChampion (Aug 28, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure you'll need root access for Xposed Modules, you can install the apk's ofc, but they won't work.


I'm already rooted (Kingoroot)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)

Spoiler









it seems that even if you stopped using the bot before the first permaban warnings, that there is a chance you get banned


----------



## iAqua (Sep 5, 2016)

riyaz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a chance, more of a certainty.


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 5, 2016)

The only way to get banned using bots is making your account look like it is obviously botting. 
I have 5 different accounts that started from lv 1 all the way to: 36, 31, 29, 29 and 28. 
No bans on them at all. Been botting for a good 2-3 weeks now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2016)

I've have been using a Pokemon Go bot for 3-4 days now. I gotta say it's really awesome.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 5, 2016)

The banwave will happen. Don't get comfortable with it.


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> The banwave will happen. Don't get comfortable with it.



we'll see lol


----------



## iAqua (Sep 5, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> we'll see lol


I'm 100% sure sooner or later your accounts will be banned.


----------



## xxgugu123xx (Sep 16, 2016)

Dont know if this is the right place to post this. I live in Brazil, and I want to catch a Taurus in the USA... I use Bluestacks with fake gps sometimes, but only to short distances, and following the respectives travel times. If I wait, maybe, 24 hours without entering the game, and then go to NY, will I get banned? Thanks.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

xxgugu123xx said:


> Dont know if this is the right place to post this. I live in Brazil, and I want to catch a Taurus in the USA... I use Bluestacks with fake gps sometimes, but only to short distances, and following the respectives travel times. If I wait, maybe, 24 hours without entering the game, and then go to NY, will I get banned? Thanks.


Do that and you'll be fine, but you have to go get the tauros, then wait another 24 hours to go back to brazil.


----------



## Ryan Warren (Sep 16, 2016)

What's the size of necrobot? The link on op doesn't seem to have it anymore and i was gonna look for a torrent.


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 16, 2016)

Ryan Warren said:


> What's the size of necrobot? The link on op doesn't seem to have it anymore and i was gonna look for a torrent.



The official Necrobot stopped ALL development due to Niantic taking "legal actions". You can still find it and it's forks on the internet. Just do a quick Google search. (Be warned that you're using it at your own risk )


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

Use this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/pok...ui-included-necrobot-based-safe-leveling.html


----------



## Ryan Warren (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks guys for the quick response


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 16, 2016)

No one should be botting until PokeMobBot Redux comes out everything will get you flagged as they use the wrong API calls so stop trying it's a waste of time..


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No one should be botting until Pokemobbot Redux comes out everything will get you flagged as they use the wrong API calls so stop trying it's a waste of time..


We're all aware of that, I'm personally just advising people. I'm also waiting for a safe bot.


----------



## xxgugu123xx (Sep 16, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Do that and you'll be fine, but you have to go get the tauros, then wait another 24 hours to go back to brazil.



Hum, maybe I will "fake live" in USA for a while. Here in Brazil I ain't finding many new Pokemons right now. Can I find SNorlax, and other good Pokemon in Central Park?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 16, 2016)

xxgugu123xx said:


> Hum, maybe I will "fake live" in USA for a while. Here in Brazil I ain't finding many new Pokemons right now. Can I find SNorlax, and other good Pokemon in Central Park?


Avoid using GPS Spoofing.
If you are searching for a specific Pokemon like Tauros, I suggest you take a look at PokeSnipers2 (look for that in google, first result should be the correct one), and the www.pokesnipers.com page.

That way you can get whatever Pokemon spawns there and try to catch specifically that pokemon.
I've done so for all out of region Pokes without any problem.


----------



## xxgugu123xx (Sep 16, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Avoid using GPS Spoofing.
> If you are searching for a specific Pokemon like Tauros, I suggest you take a look at PokeSnipers2 (look for that in google, first result should be the correct one), and the www.pokesnipers.com page.
> 
> That way you can get whatever Pokemon spawns there and try to catch specifically that pokemon.
> I've done so for all out of region Pokes without any problem.



I did take a look in the site, but didn't understand how exactly it works. Will my character really go to the location, or not? If I desire to get a Kangaskhan, and then a Mr. Mime, which are both in different continents, will I get banned? If someone can give me a summed up overview, please post it here.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

xxgugu123xx said:


> I did take a look in the site, but didn't understand how exactly it works. Will my character really go to the location, or not? If I desire to get a Kangaskhan, and then a Mr. Mime, which are both in different continents, will I get banned? If someone can give me a summed up overview, please post it here.


It teleports your character and then catches it. Wait 24hours do it and then wait another 24 then come back to where you were.


----------



## Rizzorules (Sep 16, 2016)

Has someone been able to catch a charizard with pokesnipers2?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> Has someone been able to catch a charizard with pokesnipers2?


Yes, I've had a couple caught on my botted account.


----------



## Rizzorules (Sep 16, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Yes, I've had a couple caught on my botted account.


I havent been able to find his coordinates, At what time did you catched charizard?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I havent been able to find his coordinates, At what time did you catched charizard?


No idea, was on a auto sniper bot. Just saw it in the cp preview.


http://pokezz.com/ is a great site to find rare pokemon coords.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 16, 2016)

xxgugu123xx said:


> I did take a look in the site, but didn't understand how exactly it works. Will my character really go to the location, or not? If I desire to get a Kangaskhan, and then a Mr. Mime, which are both in different continents, will I get banned? If someone can give me a summed up overview, please post it here.


Well you basically download the program, open up the user.xml and set it up according to your info and what you want.
After that you go to the pokesnipers.com page and then click on Snipe, it should try to get the exe opened up and you simply have to click enter to let it catch the pokemon for you.

I usually wait somewhere between a minute and 5, I have done it more consequently and haven't been banned at all.


----------



## Rizzorules (Sep 16, 2016)

iAqua said:


> No idea, was on a auto sniper bot. Just saw it in the cp preview.
> 
> 
> http://pokezz.com/ is a great site to find rare pokemon coords.


I have been using that website but charizard is never there, i guess i will need to wait a little more, thanks a lot


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I have been using that website but charizard is never there, i guess i will need to wait a little more, thanks a lot


You're quite welcome! Just keep looking.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 22, 2016)

There's a new(ish) bot that uses nox it's still a wip, but it's pretty nice to have since bans are pretty hard to obtain with it. If anyones interested in safe(er) botting check this out. It's pretty cool. 

Happy Botting
- _Aqua_


----------



## PokeChampion (Sep 22, 2016)

iAqua said:


> There's a new(ish) bot that uses nox it's still a wip, but it's pretty nice to have since bans are pretty hard to obtain with it. If anyones interested in safe(er) botting check this out. It's pretty cool.
> 
> Happy Botting
> - _Aqua_


How about anonymously creating your own private server with Pokemon GO hacks?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 22, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> How about anonymously creating your own private server with Pokemon GO hacks?


That's totally fine, I'm sure you'll be able to use that without being banned >.


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 22, 2016)

iAqua said:


> There's a new(ish) bot that uses nox it's still a wip, but it's pretty nice to have since bans are pretty hard to obtain with it. If anyones interested in safe(er) botting check this out. It's pretty cool.
> 
> Happy Botting
> - _Aqua_


Having to use Nox will get you banned 100%. The device info sent by it literally screams it's an emulator and it doesn't send gyro data.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Having to use Nox will get you banned 100%. The device info sent by it literally screams it's an emulator and it doesn't send gyro data.


I'm pretty sure you _can _configure the device info.


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 22, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I'm pretty sure you _can _configure the device info.


You're totally right, but even then, how could you get away with no/static gyro data?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> You're totally right, but even then, how could you get away with no/static gyro data?


I'm not sure, tbh. But it's possible isn't it?


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 22, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I'm not sure, tbh. But it's possible isn't it?


It is, but Niantic usually bans them after some time. In theory, all you could perfectly simulate is an iPhone (no Android because they request the satellites in fix there, they have no means getting this on iOS) sitting in a place with absolutely no motion.


----------



## PokeChampion (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm trying to get Xposed Framework to budge on my Alcatel One Touch Fiery XL 5054N/5.1.1 so I can use that both Pokemon GO and etc. But the point is There's no TWRP for my particular phone. So there's just a regular custom recovery then


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 4, 2016)

Mhm...no PokeStop? But I have some PokeStops near my house!

EDIT
Now work. I use th version 1.3 of QuickSpin (Download https://mega.nz/#!3NVyxQID!4pFDWWzRDLnbOM8_YsVTWk9lgNIzWUCXDjskUcgt51o) and I use this for Latitude Longitude and Altitude http://www.mapcoordinates.net/
@iAqua maybe you can change the link of QuickSpin :3


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 6, 2016)

So Niantic finnaly got serious about bots/scanners 
If you have been flagged you will have to enter a captcha and you get a warning screen, or a warning screen only or a acaptcha only

Be warned!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> So Niantic finnaly got serious about bots/scanners
> If you have been flagged you will have to enter a captcha and you get a warning screen, or a warning screen only or a acaptcha only
> 
> Be warned!


Care to explain about being flagged?


----------



## iAqua (Oct 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Care to explain about being flagged?


Probably if you send a false api call using a bot or third party application, niantic's ways aren't very easy to decipher tho.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Probably if you send a false api call using a bot or third party application, niantic's ways aren't very easy to decipher tho.


Well I've used Redox Box and last week I wasn't able to connect anymore, I got the "Null" message and I couldn't even get online with my phone.
Guess it's a permaban, but let's see


----------



## iAqua (Oct 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well I've used Redox Box and last week I wasn't able to connect anymore, I got the "Null" message and I couldn't even get online with my phone.
> Guess it's a permaban, but let's see


Null? I'm not aware of this message...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Null? I'm not aware of this message...


Yeah something about "Argument Null Reference" I think, I'm not sure if that was the actual error message, but I've read that it is mostly related to permabans, or sometimes just a matter of not having an updated bot.

I'm not sure, I still have to check if I can get online since it has been a week without me trying to do so in a phone, and I can't get it on mine because of the idiotic root bans too, so I have to ask for someone else's phone to check.


----------



## iAqua (Oct 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah something about "Argument Null Reference" I think, I'm not sure if that was the actual error message, but I've read that it is mostly related to permabans, or sometimes just a matter of not having an updated bot.
> 
> I'm not sure, I still have to check if I can get online since it has been a week without me trying to do so in a phone, and I can't get it on mine because of the idiotic root bans too, so I have to ask for someone else's phone to check.


That's when trying to use the bot on it right? Not logging it with the account on phone?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> That's when trying to use the bot on it right? Not logging it with the account on phone?


Yes.
When you open up the bot you get that even before it connects to the account.
And with the phone I get a constant message about not being able to enter or something, but the Null message is only in the bot.


----------



## iAqua (Oct 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yes.
> When you open up the bot you get that even before it connects to the account.
> And with the phone I get a constant message about not being able to enter or something, but the Null message is only in the bot.


Okay, is the phone message "Unable to authenticate" or "Failed to get game data".


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Okay, is the phone message "Unable to authenticate" or "Failed to get game data".


Yeah I think one of the two, iirc it's Unable to authenticate.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 13, 2016)

This might be a long shot but are there any good GPS spoofer joysticks that properly work with Pokemon Go on a 4.4.4 Galaxy S4?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2016)

RiderLeangle said:


> This might be a long shot but are there any good GPS spoofer joysticks that properly work with Pokemon Go on a 4.4.4 Galaxy S4?


Yes, any of them. You do have to install it as a system app, though (which means your phone needs to be rooted)


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 13, 2016)

Welp I forgot to mention non-rooted in my lat post, could have sworn I put that in, my bad


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2016)

RiderLeangle said:


> Welp I forgot to mention non-rooted in my lat post, could have sworn I put that in, my bad


That's why I put it in mine  Unfortunately, no, there isn't


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 13, 2016)

And I assume nothing for any PC emulator that wouldn't raise red flags with Niantic?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2016)

RiderLeangle said:


> And I assume nothing for any PC emulator that wouldn't raise red flags with Niantic?


Bluestacks, Andyroid, etc. supposedly has a location setting that inserts a GPS location based on what you choose on a system level, but I've never really had good experiences with PC Android emulators due to lack of customization options


----------



## iAqua (Oct 14, 2016)

RiderLeangle said:


> And I assume nothing for any PC emulator that wouldn't raise red flags with Niantic?





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Bluestacks, Andyroid, etc. supposedly has a location setting that inserts a GPS location based on what you choose on a system level, but I've never really had good experiences with PC Android emulators due to lack of customization options


I'm not really sure that android emulators won't flag anything. I'd say don't use any.


----------



## Ryan Warren (Feb 22, 2017)

Are there any new bots that don't require a fee to use right now? I noticed my old necrobot doesn't work and the new one wants me to buy their key.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Feb 22, 2017)

Ryan Warren said:


> Are there any new bots that don't require a fee to use right now? I noticed my old necrobot doesn't work and the new one wants me to buy their key.


Don't think so, I haven't heard of any bots for the recent updates...


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2017)

Is there a chance Pokemon go will ever run in bluestacks again?


----------



## anonymoose (Mar 18, 2017)

Have you guys heard of the thing that Codejunkies released?
It's a piece of hardware to cheat at pokemon go and it looks nifty http://uk.codejunkies.com/what-is-go-tcha.aspx


Spoiler: from the website



*Go-tcha Features:*

Catch Pokémon
Collect items at Pokéstops
'Auto-Catch' mode
Touch screen
Animated graphics
Vibration feedback
*In the box*

Go-tcha OLED display unit
Go-tcha white wristband
Go-tcha USB charging cable


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2017)

anonymoose said:


> Have you guys heard of the thing that Codejunkies released?
> It's a piece of hardware to cheat at pokemon go and it looks nifty http://uk.codejunkies.com/what-is-go-tcha.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


So it's a Pokémon Go+ but better


----------



## Louis130704YT (Apr 13, 2020)

"please confirm that the pokemon go servers are online." any fix?


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 25, 2021)

anyone ever able to generate pokemons in this game?


----------

